# Interesting fully enclosed bike and trailer



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 17, 2019)

This enclosed ride flew by today!


----------



## rustyrelicks (Mar 19, 2019)

That's cool !


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 19, 2019)

I want to ride any bike I see with a fuselage built around it. (Or any bike for that matter) I think it would be a blast to see how fast you can get going with your own power in something like this. The design of this one makes me think it has a tail section when not pulling a trailer. Pretty cool!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Mar 19, 2019)

If you could  get one for a few grand, rather than the more typical ten grand, I'd buy one.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 19, 2019)

He was moving in traffic at a good pace and silent, but you couldn’t see him as the thing is less than 3 feet high and no flag pole, I was a bit shocked.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Mar 19, 2019)

You really need to display a flag on those velomobiles, as they  are all based on recumbent cycles.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 4, 2019)

They used to have enclosed recumbent/ hpv races on the same days as a local criterium series I used to race in.   I’ll never forget a watching a guy in a two wheeler who leaned to much into a turn.   Helplessly sliding on his side, perfectly up a driveway entrance into a parking lot.  He ended up wedged between two parked cars with bystanders than  helping.  It was epic. Fiberglass body all tore up, scratched up cars, sweating like he was in a sauna and emotions running 110%.   I still get a chuckle out of that nearly 20 years later.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 4, 2019)

If it looked like an old Willys Jeep, yeah...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 4, 2019)

Here's the manufacturer:
http://www.katanga.eu/waw/


----------



## Pauliemon (Apr 22, 2019)

That thing is hella cool! But with my Claustrophobia no thanks. It looks like something that would sneak up behind you in a pace line and start eating bikes.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 22, 2019)

I always thought it would be cool to build a body something like that for one of these.


----------



## marshall2389 (Feb 8, 2021)

OldSkipTooth said:


> He was moving in traffic at a good pace and silent, but you couldn’t see him as the thing is less than 3 feet high and no flag pole, I was a bit shocked.



What do you mean you couldn't see him? How did you know he was there if you couldn't see him?


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 8, 2021)

marshall2389 said:


> What do you mean you couldn't see him? How did you know he was there if you couldn't see him?



He means tucked into cars you can't see them. I almost ran over 1 of those little 3 wheel cars once in a 3/4" lowered S10 extended cab truck changing lanes. Guy turned ghost white & was glad he didn't swerve to flip it over


----------

